# *** 100% tuning AHOY ROTTERDAM picture heavy ***



## evogeof

was invited with my evo to 100% tuning in rotterdam hope you like my piccys 



http://s575.photobucket.com/user/evogeof/library/AHOY 2013?sort=2&page=1


----------



## Demetrios72

Stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## evogeof

Demetri said:


> Stunning motor :thumb:


 thank you

over 800 piccys on the link :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N

Lovely motor there evogeof. I remember Sunny saying he was going to this, think he won a couple trophies too. I love his evo lol.


----------



## evogeof

MEH4N said:


> Lovely motor there evogeof. I remember Sunny saying he was going to this, think he won a couple trophies too. I love his evo lol.


ah you know sunny :thumb: ye we had a brill time mate. when you see him next ask him whats this you hear about a tranny lol


----------



## Kimo

Such porn


----------



## EliteCarCare

Some great shots there. :thumb:

We did the custom paintwork on these wheels (Lamborghini Grigio Telesto):



















It was good to see them winning some Silver too! 

Alex


----------



## Zolasbackheel

That looks absolutely awesome mate.


----------



## evogeof

EliteCarCare said:


> Some great shots there. :thumb:
> 
> We did the custom paintwork on these wheels (Lamborghini Grigio Telesto):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was good to see them winning some Silver too!
> 
> Alex


:lol::lol::lol: we were winding sunny up calling them battle ship grey :lol:


----------



## evogeof




----------



## tones61

evening there me GEOFLAR,
i saw these on mlr,top job sweetie,

:wave: loves :wave:

:driver:


----------



## evogeof

tones61 said:


> evening there me GEOFLAR,
> i saw these on mlr,top job sweetie,
> 
> :wave: loves :wave:
> 
> :driver:


Cheers tonesolar me old bum pal :argie:


----------



## bazz

loving the 2 evos guys and gota say I love the orange wheels


----------



## nbray67

Now that's what you call a shiny motor. Stunning bud, truly stunning!!


----------



## evogeof

bazz said:


> loving the 2 evos guys and gota say I love the orange wheels


orange????? there red :wall::wall::lol:


nbray67 said:


> Now that's what you call a shiny motor. Stunning bud, truly stunning!!


thank you :thumb:


----------



## Autogeek

evogeof said:


> was invited with my evo to 100% tuning in rotterdam hope you like my piccys
> 
> 
> 
> http://s575.photobucket.com/user/evogeof/library/AHOY 2013?sort=2&page=1


Nice looking Evo!


----------

